# ازاى اختار شريك حياتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ادخل واعرف ......هام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا



## خاطى ونادم (26 أبريل 2009)

اختيار شريك الحياة 


                             بقلم نيافة الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب
​
توقيت الاختيار 

-يجب إن يدرك الشاب – من الجنسين – إن هناك وقتا مناسبا للتفكير في هذا الموضوع، وذلك للاسباب التالية:

***                      يجتاز الشاب في بدء المرحلة طورا جنسيا يسميه العلماء "الجنسية الغيرية العامة" فيبدأ يحس بالجنس 

الآخر، ويلمح زوايا معينة في هذا الشخص أو ذاك، ويعجب بواحد لسبب، ثم ينتقل إلى آخر لسبب آخر، وتتدخل العاطفة أحيانا، والجسد غالبا، في هذا الاستحسان المتنقل بسرعة، لذلك فحين يظن أي من الطرفين إن هذا الاستحسان اختيار حقيقى لشريك الحياة، فهو يخطئ قطعا، لأنه في مرحلة الجنسية الغيرية الأحادية، وذلك في سن العمل، وتحمل مسئوليات الحياة.

***                      هذا التنقل السريع يحدث مصادمات عاطفية ونفسية كثيرة، تتعب الجهاز النفسى في الطرفين، اذ يحس 

احدهما أنه ظالم، ويحس الآخر انه مظلوم.

***                   كما أنه يسىء حتما للطرفين، فالايام لا تنسى – خصوصا للفتاة – ارتباطها باسم ما دون خطوات 

رسمية.

***                     ويستحيل إن ننكر – وهذا علمى ايضا – إن العاطفة جزء من الجسد، لأنها جزء من مكونات 

الشخصية الإنسانية، لهذا فأن بدأت في نقاوة إلا انها سريعا ما نكشف عن إيحاءات أخرى غريزية لا تخلو من مخاطر.

***                        واخيرا.. فالشاب حين يرى تجاوبا من الشابة التي ارتبط بها عاطفيا، سرعان ما يشك فيها ويتركها، 

حتى بعد الاقتراب من الخطوات الرسمية، ذلك لان أكثر الشباب انحرافا يختار اطهر الفتيات حين يقدم على الزواج.

لهذا كله يجب إن يحرص الشاب والشابة، على السلوك المقدس، وعدم الخضوع لإيحاءات العاطفة والغريزة والحواس، وذلك بأن يكون اختلاطهم مسيحيا مقدسا فما سمات الاختلاط السليم؟
​


سمات الاختلاط السليم :-.................

الاختلاط بين الجنسين شىء طبيعى موجود الآن في البيوت والمدارس والجامعات وميادين العمل، وخطورة الاختلاط تكمن في الانحراف به عن حادة الصواب سواء انحرفنا به نحو الانفلات كما يحدث في المجتمعات الغربية، أو نحو التزمت كما يحدث أحيانا في المجتمعات الشرقية، بالفصل المتشدد بين الجنسين.

أما الاختلاط المسيحي فله سماته وحدوده، وهذه بعضها:

***                        هو أختلاط في حضرة المسيح ، فكلا الطرفين مرتبط بالمسيح، شبعان بنعمته ، مقدس بروحه، لذلك 

فهو يختلط لدواعى طبيعة العمل والحياة، في روح أخوية مقدسة، ومن يقرأ فيلبى 4 أو رومية 16 يرى نموذجا مقدسا للاختلاط المسيحي، فالخدام والخادمات يعملون معا في كرم المسيح، في نقاوة وعفة وتحفظ، والجميع أسماؤهم مكتوبة في سفر الحياة.

لذلك فالشاب المسيحي لا ينزل من بيته دون إن يطمئن انه في يد المسيح، وان المسيح في قلبه، وبهذا السلاح ينزل إلى الميدان، وفى كل المواقف يشعر إن المسيح هو نوره (يفرز له الغث من السمين) وهو قوته (يعطيه المعونة في لحظات الاحتياج)، وهكذا يصيح دائما: "يعظم أنتصارنا بالذى أحبنا".

***                       وهو اختلاط في حدود العمل ، فالأحاديث تجرى دون داع، أو في أي موضوع أو دالة مفسدة ، أو 

أحاديث هامة، ولكن في محيط العمل، وفى مكان العمل لا خارجه، إنها علاقة عمل وزمالة مسئوليات، فإذا ما أحس الإنسان – بالمسيح المنير الساكن فيه – إن الخط سينحرف، يتحرك سريعا نحو الطريق السليم، مستعينا بالمخلص الأمين، الحاضر معه في كل حين.

***                       وهو اختلاط في إطار الجماعة، فالكل يتعاون في نقاوة وبراءة، أنها كنيسة أي جماعة متحدة بالروح، 

تعمل لمجد المسيح ولسعادة الكل، لذلك فالتركيز الفردى مرفوض تماما، فهو خروج عن الخط السليم، وعن الجماعة المترابطة بالمسيح وداخل إطار القداسة، أي إن علاقة فردية بشخص معين هى نذير بخطر يحدق بالطرفين، أما اذا كان ذلك في إطار اختيار الشريك، فليكن هذا بأسلوب مقدس ورسمى، وتحت إرشاد أب الاعتراف، وفى النور الواضح.

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا ملكة
شكرا لمرورك حبيبتى​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (27 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا خاطى ونادم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

يسلموا ايديك
موضوع جميل و مهم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا نيرمين
شكرا لمرورك حبيبتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو
شكرا لمرورك اخى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا وايت روز
شكرا لمرورك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا هابى
شكرا لمرورك حبيبتى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 أبريل 2009)

*     موضوع هايل عن جد وجمييييييييييييييييييييل جدا
ومفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما

​*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا خاطى ونادم
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا روكا
شكرا لمرورك اختى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمرورك يا سيمون وتشجيعك الجميل دا
ميرسى ليكى وربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا وليم
شكرااااااااا لمرورك اخى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع فى  منتهى الاهميه
 ميرررسى يا قمرر
يثبت​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

موضووووووووع جميل جدا 
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك
يستحق التثبيت ياباشا​


----------



## youxiuren (30 أبريل 2009)

*I Wasn't Asleep*

I Wasn't Asleep???When a group of women got on the car, every seat was already occupied. The conductor noticed a man who seemed to be asleep,  and fearing he might miss his stop, he nudged him and said: "Wake up, sir!"???"I wasn't asleep," the man answered.???"Not asleep? But you had your eyes closed."???"I know. I just hate to look at ladies standing up beside me in a crowded car."Don't gild the lily. (William Shakespeare, British dramatist)More Games,joke,gaia gold and famous. Click http://www.ygscn.net  You will get more.


----------



## ميسو العسل (2 مايو 2009)

ثانكس على الموضوع الروعه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا دونا على التثبيت
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا بيشو
ربنا يباركك يا باشا ويبارك خدمتك​


----------

